# Bobcat & Driver for Northshore MA area



## bdavis (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking to sub my bobcat with driver for the upcoming season. I'd like to stay local to Ipswich, Beverly or Danvers. I can set it up with the bucket, or plow or possibly a blower. Call with any interest...Brian 978-412-9008


----------



## bdavis (Oct 27, 2005)

bump.................


----------

